# How often do you cite people for jaywalking?



## Tessa (Dec 27, 2005)

How often do you cite people for jaywalking? Under what circumstances?


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

I'm gonna go ahead and ask it...

Are you for real?


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Tessa said:


> How often do you cite people for jaywalking? Under what circumstances?


IF you got cited for it, it because you're an ass!


----------



## Pacman (Aug 29, 2005)

In 15 years total as a cop, I've never even had a bad dream about writing someone for jaywalking.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Different world, east coast to west coast. On the west coast, we do get cite for jaywalking, although people don't do it often. On the east coast, I've never even heard of it let alone seen it. 

Same goes for double (and triple) parking. Cars rarely even attempt it out west where as on the east.........


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I attempted to cite a "jay-walker" once...but it turned out the citizen was dead. I marked the scene and later did the calculation: the subject vehicle that struck the ped was travelling under the speed limit...no charges were filed.

"jay-walker" = "dead person".:BNANA: 

'Nuff said, you slothful lemmings: goto the crosswalk. Lazy creeps.:twisted:


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

dcs2244 said:


> I attempted to cite a "jay-walker" once...but it turned out the citizen was dead...


:L: :L: :L:


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

HPD104 said:


> ...this has got to be one of the dumbest questions asked on this site ive ever read...


HPD - even more "dumberer" than the the guy talking about having the cop's speedometer inspected to ensure it's "calibrated" correctly?
Search the history; you'll fall off your chair in laughter...



USMCMP5811 said:


> Maybe we should call it, "Crashing the yellow brick road"


 :L: :L: :L: Good one brah!!


----------



## adroitcuffs (Jun 3, 2006)

Jaywalker in my city, meanders into the street one morning. Polite motorcyclist stops for said jaywalker. Driver in a vehicle, not paying attention, fails to see motorcycle stopped in the lane, rear ends m/c at about 35 mph. Motorcycle driver in critical condition, m/c passenger dies a day later. Jaywalker wanders off to who knows where...:ermm:


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

I think in Mass. we need a "Reckless Jaywalking" charge. For all those a-holes that like to just cut out into traffic without looking to cross the street, causing drivers to slam on their brakes which makes for a potential rear-ender accident. Or even worse, causing me to spill my coffee. Sons-a-bitches.

And "obstructing traffic" should apply to the punks that think they're "bad" and cross the street at a turtles pace.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

RPD931 said:


> I think in Mass. we need a "Reckless Jaywalking" charge. For all those a-holes that like to just cut out into traffic without looking to cross the street, causing drivers to slam on their brakes which makes for a potential rear-ender accident. Or even worse, causing me to spill my coffee. Sons-a-bitches.
> 
> And "obstructing traffic" should apply to the punks that think they're "bad" and cross the street at a turtles pace.


Yeah those punks piss me off! I had one the other day with me sitting rite there actually walk out in the middle of a busy road and make a stopping gesture to passing cars so he could walk across the road. So I just yelled at him but his excuse was he was in a rush to get over to Sams mart to get some fried chicken for his family.


----------



## Tessa (Dec 27, 2005)

RPD931 said:


> IF you got cited for it, it because you're an ass!


No, I never got cited for jaywalking; nor do I know anyone who was ever cited for jaywalking. After seeing the story about the elderly woman who was cited for jaywalking (http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=15930&highlight=jaywalking), I was curious about how common it is for people to get cited for jaywalking in Massachusetts. I'm glad to hear that it's not common at all, since I jaywalk a lot (not in the sense of walking out in the middle of traffic, but in the technical sense of crossing an empty street where there's no crosswalk, or when there's no "walk" sign). I've found that it's often safer to "jaywalk" when the street is empty than to walk in front of cars in crosswalks or during "walk" signals, since drivers often keep driving even when the walk signal is on or when there are pedestrians in the crosswalk.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Contrary to what that article says, the woman was not cited because she "took too long to cross the street." That's a bunch of crap the media uses to sell more papers. She was cited because she started walking across the street when the light said not to and by the time she was less than half-way across the street, she was already holding up traffic. (Kinda like what lots of people do on the east coast.) That's why it was illegal.
By the way, when the officer first informed her what she did, she argued with him and denied it. That's probably why he cited her rather than warning her.

If she had stepped into the crosswalk when the light said "walk," then it wouldn't matter how long it took her, she would be in the crosswalk legally. I doubt even west coast officers would cite you if you crossed the street when there were no cars in the area.

The whole idea of citing folks for jaywalking is to prevent them from being killed by oncoming vehicles. If a person gets hit by a vehicle, the vehicle is gonna "win" every time.


----------



## 78thrifleman (Dec 18, 2005)

Some guys have nightmares that their guns misfire when they need them most... I wake up in a cold sweat when I dream that my pen has run out of ink just as I am about to put the finishing touches on my jaywalking "V"


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

Is that like walking across the street with a blue jay up your ass.


----------



## no$.10 (Oct 18, 2005)

Cite 'em, hell we f*ckin shoot 'em.


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

I can't imagine a day in Boston without jaywalking, it would take so long to get from here to there that you'd be better off driving.


----------



## msw (Jul 19, 2004)

LA Copper said:


> Different world, east coast to west coast. On the west coast, we do get cite for jaywalking, although people don't do it often. On the east coast, I've never even heard of it let alone seen it. .........


LA Copper ....... not sure how long you been on, and not really sure how it is now, but ....... once upon a time (25+ years ago or so) LAPD Motors and Traffic Officers were notorious about citing folks for jaywalking, especially on the westside (Westwood, and West L.A.) I was a brand new L.A. County Sheriff's Deputy in 1977, having moved to L.A. only months earlier from Massachusetts, and I jaywalked in Westwood one night. Even after ID'ing myself, and listening to the LAPD Motor Officer's lecture, I still thought I was going to end up with a ticket.......though in the end, he was kind enough to just give this young Deputy Sheriff the lecture and a "verbal warning". A few months later, I was jogging with another Deputy, after work, near the Men's Central Jail (downtown L.A.) at about 1 AM, my 2" .38 revolver in my hand concealed inside a sock, when we both got "pulled over" - spotlight on us and red light from the radio car ("cruiser", for you MA folks) and a shout from the PA system - for jogging/jaywalking through a red light. I don't think anyone else was around at that time of night, in the deserted area of downtown near our Central Jail, just the other Deputy and myself; the LAPD Motor cops; and a few winos sleeping in the shadows. Neither of us Deputies had our ID's on us, but the LAPD cops must have believed we were Deputies, since they didn't seem to care about the guns we were carrying; nor did we get cited...... after the lecture about not jaywalking at 1 AM in the morning in a deserted part of downtown. Truthfully, at first, when they "pulled us over", I thought they were joking, just sort of screwing with the young Deputies jogging through the night. But they were dead serious, Jack Webb Dragnet straight-faced. It was then that I finally realized that jaywalking was viewed REALLLLLY differently here on the west coast (at least in the City of L.A.), vs. the east coast!


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

most of our cross walks are faded


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi MSW,
I'm just about to hit 18 years so you've got a few years on me. I remember hearing stories like the ones you mentioned. When I came on in 1988, the city was out of control with gang crime as I'm sure you know. Jay walking and seatbelt violations were great PC to stop a gangster and hopefully get a strap out of it. I'm sure the basic jaywalking ticket was still written at that time but probably not quite the same as it was during your first few years. Times are a changin'. 

Andy0921, we have lots of faded crosswalks out here also but that really doesn't matter. An unmarked crosswalk is still a crosswalk, same thing.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

oh I know, I just say that cause most of the time our cross walks are so faded, that people cant tell if someone is jay walking or actually crossing legally.


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

I still don't know what jay walking is. Accept if I was ever stopped and I.D.ed for it I would probably get hooked up cuz I wouldn't be able to stop laughing.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Mongo said:


> I still don't know what jay walking is. Accept if I was ever stopped and I.D.ed for it I would probably get hooked up cuz I wouldn't be able to stop laughing.


Jaywalking is a term used to describe when a pedestrian crosses the street without regard to traffic regulations. In common use, the term generally refers to someone crossing a busy street outside of a designated crosswalk.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

andy0921 said:


> oh I know, I just say that cause most of the time our cross walks are so faded, that people cant tell if someone is jay walking or actually crossing legally.


Gotcha..


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

no$.10 said:


> Cite 'em, hell we f*ckin shoot 'em.


Sometimes they jaywalk... sometimes they become roadkill.


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

andy0921 said:


> Jaywalking is a term used to describe when a pedestrian crosses the street without regard to traffic regulations. In common use, the term generally refers to someone crossing a busy street outside of a designated crosswalk.


Yo Andy, I wasn't looking for a serious anwer.


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

RPD931 said:


> Sometimes they jaywalk... sometimes they become roadkill.


Which of course is why we cite them, trying to avoid too much of that stuff. Too much paperwork involved....


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

CMPSA is in charge of Jay Walking Enforcement. Why is it that so many towns now paint their crosswalks green and white right about now and then when spring time rolls around the cross walk is shot to hell from the winter?


----------



## bluesamurai22 (Nov 20, 2004)

Never heard of it being used but it's a $1 (one dollar) fine. It also has a right of arrest if the person refuses to ID themself.

While it would be a stupid thing to arrest for all by itself it might be useful for someone leaving a non-arrestable misdemeanor who refuses to ID themself. Like evading a cab fare, a past simple A&B or defrauding an inkeeper (chew & screw). Of course, you would be going out on a limb...

http://www.mass.gov/legis/laws/mgl/90-18a.htm


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

Raping a fruit tree on a sunday* OVER*


----------



## Tango16 (Dec 11, 2004)

It is a great tool for finding out who the new dirt bag in town is.


----------

